# From the islands.



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

And also being shipped back to the islands. 

My mother and stepfather got to meet a really great couple while on vacation and these two are a thank you gift for the great time and hospitality they showed them. Oh and also the great wood they shared! 

I haven't turned pens in awhile and it felt good to do a couple. 

I stabilized the wood myself with gator venom (I'm sure you all know the wood) and felt gold kits fitted them best. 

 



Feel free to critique, comment, etc!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice, Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 1, 2016)

Spectacular finish! CA?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice work Cody ! That second is off the charts!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Spectacular finish! CA?



No I don't like CA. 

I've been using up some of the same stuff I use for my fishing tackle. Its a high solid like a laquer finish but remains permanetly flexible. Very spendy stuff tho but I'm digging it using it on wood the turnings I've done so far.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice work Cody ! That second is off the charts!!



Little curl in it eh? Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2016)

Some real nice gifts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Little curl in it eh? Lol


 Just a lil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice...that is really beautiful wood. Nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2016)

Sweet! Be careful, you make em pens like that and they will be sharing more wood with you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> No I don't like CA.
> 
> I've been using up some of the same stuff I use for my fishing tackle. Its a high solid like a laquer finish but remains permanetly flexible. Very spendy stuff tho but I'm digging it using it on wood the turnings I've done so far.



Cody, would you be willing to share what that finish is and how it's applied? I've been doing a little research lately into some different finishes I'd like to try on pens that can serve as alternatives to CA but hold up better than a shellac based friction polish and this sounds intriguing.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 2, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Be careful, you make em pens like that and they will be sharing more wood with you



You're onto my plan... 

These are Definetly gifts but I won't say no to wood!!


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Cody, would you be willing to share what that finish is and how it's applied? I've been doing a little research lately into some different finishes I'd like to try on pens that can serve as alternatives to CA but hold up better than a shellac based friction polish and this sounds intriguing.



I'm really on the fence about this one since it is what makes my tackle what it is and separates me from the rest. 

I hate not being able to share info that can help people but at the same time have to kinda keep that secret close so I'm not breeding competition against myself. Its not anything to do with pens or so forth, it's the tackle that gets me scared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

I just sent my parents to Kauai ... they didn't really want to go but I told dad he could have his operation when they come back with some wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I'm really on the fence about this one since it is what makes my tackle what it is and separates me from the rest.
> 
> I hate not being able to share info that can help people but at the same time have to kinda keep that secret close so I'm not breeding competition against myself. Its not anything to do with pens or so forth, it's the tackle that gets me scared.



Completely understandable! If your secrets get out, that could make or break you being able to keep doing what you're doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I'm really on the fence about this one since it is what makes my tackle what it is and separates me from the rest.
> 
> I hate not being able to share info that can help people but at the same time have to kinda keep that secret close so I'm not breeding competition against myself. Its not anything to do with pens or so forth, it's the tackle that gets me scared.



I get it too. When I first started selling FBE nearly 12 years ago you couldn't hardly fins a small stick of it unless it was something with just a little red. And even then it was not very nice stuff usually but sold as RARE SUPER FANCY FLAMING BOXELDER!!!! and asking (and getting) a small fortune. Within just a few years of mine hitting the market I saw it start to come on more and more and eventually being sold in waves. I'm not claiming to have started the trend, but I think I started the trend.

Seriously, when mine hit the market more and more people started going out and looking for it. And finding it! I often got (and still get) emails and phone calls asking where to look for it and how to process it and yada yada yada. They even post here. Allan even started out that way I believe with me telling him how to process it and dry it etc. I always help people. But Cody, I stay in a constant state of back order even though the market is now stays practically flooded with FBE. None of the many-fold competition has hurt me. It's a huge market.

I don't blame you for keeping your method to yourself, but all I am saying is I doubt it would hurt your sales in the least. Most people aren't going to even start making bobbers and those that do wouldn't last long. The few that might won't phase your bottom line. JMO.

On the other hand, if you're ever foolish enough to trust a private contact with someone as a favor for their turning blank source - you need to be whomped with a knotted plow line.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2016)

Spectacular wood in these pens! The 2nd one really sparkles! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I get it too. When I first started selling FBE nearly 12 years ago you couldn't hardly fins a small stick of it unless it was something with just a little red. And even then it was not very nice stuff usually but sold as RARE SUPER FANCY FLAMING BOXELDER!!!! and asking (and getting) a small fortune. Within just a few years of mine hitting the market I saw it start to come on more and more and eventually being sold in waves. I'm not claiming to have started the trend, but I think I started the trend.
> 
> Seriously, when mine hit the market more and more people started going out and looking for it. And finding it! I often got (and still get) emails and phone calls asking where to look for it and how to process it and yada yada yada. They even post here. Allan even started out that way I believe with me telling him how to process it and dry it etc. I always help people. But Cody, I stay in a constant state of back order even though the market is now stays practically flooded with FBE. None of the many-fold competition has hurt me. It's a huge market.
> 
> ...



Well here's the thing...

Up here float fishing (which is what we call bobber fishing for steelhead and salmon) is HUGE. about as comparable to your FBE market but I don't work on that scale, some do tho. there is only a handful and I mean a handful of that of guys who make custom stuff on a level that I do.

I'm not being big headed or anything when I say I offer something that no one can touch in quality except for maybe 4 other people in the USA. How do I know this? Proof is in the pudding of people telling me so and people offering to carry my product because of my clear coat and how no one else has stuff that looks like mine. To me that says something. Also when I have multiple people always asking how I do things (mostly spies sent from other companies/people looking to do the same thing) I understand that I have something special like you do.

I also have custom made molds for pouring very specific jigs that people can't figure out how I do it and how I do it at a price point I do. When most are selling 40 to 50 a weekend I sell 500 to 600.

I also backorder and just finished this afternoon an order from December. There isn't a company around that does what I do that had this clinetel. Again a lot like you.

It might not seem like it but if I released how i operate from materials to processes it would ruin me. I will bet my annual salary at my day job on that any day of someone wanted to take me up on it....

A little fishing tackle might not seem like much but like I said this industry is HUGE in the great lakes region.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2016)

One last thing I forgot to add. 

I spent almost 2 years figuring out processes and finishing techniques for what I do and spent who knows how much money?

Why would I just give that up? 

I have never once held back from helping anyone, especially on here, but don't feel I should obliged to just pass info on something that would hurt me. Just like you don't speak much of your "treasure patch" or location. 

I also feel giving an answer to someone's question is A lot more than what I've seen from other people... I would rather explain myself than just skip over them like I never seen it...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Whoa daddy I wasn't accusing you of not being a great guy Cody - I just gave my opinion that you could probably still dominate you market to whatever degree you want because you are established. No offence meant dude please reread my post.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Whoa daddy I wasn't accusing you of not being a great guy Cody - I just gave my opinion that you could probably still dominate you market to whatever degree you want because you are established. No offence meant dude please reread my post.



I didn't really take it that way to that extent of my character. 

There's one key word in your quote up here tho and that is "probably". Not something I am willing to risk as I'm sure you aren't either. I'm established as are you. But I bet we both won't gamble eh? 

And up here new is almost better than established. Fads run hard and those fads is what kills the established man. 

I almost question putting items I've made with that clear on here because of the question of what do you use. And when it does pop up I now feel I should totally describe myself so I don't come across as "that guy" as I said in my original post I hate not being able to share, I truly do. But at the same time I don't have some magical thing no one else has access to and it's is findable if pople do the digging and exploring. 

Sorry if I came off as a D*** to anyone but I just hold some things dear to my heart like your ******* source that you feel you got burned on.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, like I was saying, really nice pens man.


----------

